# Host Name

## jcmkk

I'm not sure what it is looking for on the final steps of the install guide 

 *Quote:*   

>     Final steps: /etc/hostname 
> 
> Edit this file so that it contains your fully-qualified domain name on a single line, i.e. mymachine.mydomain.com. 
> 
> Final steps: /etc/hosts 
> ...

 

Is this only for those who connect to static IP addresses?  Also, I forgot what the name of my network cards module is since it auto detected it and didn't pay attention.  Does anyone know what module I need to put in the /etc/modules.autoload file in order to load a Netgear FA311 ethernet card?

----------

## jcmkk

Come on guys.  I know you know this because you had to go through this step, when you installed, too.

----------

## BillyD

You can make your hostname to whatever you want it to be, unless you are going to be hosting a web server - in which case you would want to your domain name.  I connect to the net with a dynamic IP via a small lan, and the IP address for my Gentoo box is 192.168.0.3, my router is 192.168.0.1 - that is set as my default gateway.  I called my Gentoo box anubis.billydpro.com, for no other reason than that is the hostname I came up with at the time.

As far as the module for your NIC, can't help you out there, but I don't think you would have much trouble finding it if you do a google search with something like "FA311 linux module".

Edit: After a quick google search, it appears the name of the module you are probably after is the natsemi.o module...(just add natsemi to your modules.autoload file).

----------

## jcmkk

Thanks for the help!

----------

